# Home Care Insurance



## asdhaque (10 May 2010)

my grand father is suffering from Alzheimer's and he is 76 years old and was a government employee, but can anyone tell that can he get the insurance for live-in care. We have spoken to a home care agency but still I am looking for few information.


----------



## NovaFlare77 (10 May 2010)

I'm not sure if there's any insurance policy specifically for for home care, but some health insurance policies offer limited cover for home nuirsing or home help as part of their benefits. Do you know what health insurance plan your grandfather has, if any (i.e. VHI, Quinn or Aviva)?


----------



## Threadser (10 May 2010)

I have never heard of such as thing as "insurance for live in care". Unfortunately if your grandfather has Alzheimers he will need 24 hour care, as to leave him unsupervised at any stage will become too great a risk. It is very expensive to provide this at home. You may get someone to do it if the disease is in the early stages but as the disease progresses and issues such as incontinence begin to arise as unfortunately they will, then it really becomes too much for one person to deal with. At this stage nursing home care will probably become the only viable option. The government has recently introduced the fair deal scheme which should make the cost of this more affordable. The HSE may provide some home support hours although with government cutbacks your grandad will be lucky to get as much as 1 hour per day. The other 23 hours will have to be organised by your family.


----------



## asdhaque (24 Aug 2010)

Thanks


----------

